# Interesting urinal



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm on vacation and stumbled upon this little gem.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks like something Fred Flintstone would wiz in.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Curious looking urinal, but really different. Was it a fabricated fixture, or manufactured, yet made to look custom? How & where does the drain tie in?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't seem very sanitary to me.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That must just smell god awfull


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My man cave needs one....:batman:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Where are you vacationing?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely a candidate for Urinal.net


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

rwh said:


> Where are you vacationing?


The Garden of Eden?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> The Garden of Eden?


Looks to me like it would fit better as satan's urinal. I would assume there were plenty of trees to pee on in the garden of eden.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Handle is on the wrong side.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Handle is on the wrong side.


Says who, "Satan, maybe"? Sorry for the obscure SNL reference.  ;-)


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Wonder if it had this sticker somewhere at some point in time


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

mccmech said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > Handle is on the wrong side.
> ...



...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> mccmech said:
> 
> 
> > 89plumbum said:
> ...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Handle is on the wrong side.



Not if your left handed


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I see this stuff in Mexico all the time. 
Lived there for five years.

Lots of buildings carved out of rock formations as Mexico is almost 60% mountians.
They work well with what they have.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm in cayucos ca. About 20 miles north of Cal Poly. Come here every year and rent a beach house and go deep sea fishing.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> That must just smell god awfull


Hahaha.


----------

